# Info needed



## bigal (May 24, 2007)

Anyone know/seen these smokers in action?  Lang, Diamond Plate Fat 50, Stumps, Gator pits?

I'm look'n for a mobile smoker, have an opportunity to smoke for 3 large "get togethers"(150+ people) this year.

I like the lang, but since Bud & Theresa just got one I thought it would be good to go a different direction.  I do have my eye on the  gator and fat 50, but as far as price goes....................well lang looks good.  Would like info on all if you can.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## msmith (May 25, 2007)

Gonna get a wood burner Al. Have you looked at the klose smokers yet. There was an old thread on here that lists a lot of diffrent smokers,


----------



## goat (May 25, 2007)

I have seen the Gator pits and have met the owner of the company, Rich Robin.  He builds a great pit and will customize it to your likings.  Do I work for him or rep him?  No, I have personally built every pit that I have ever owned with the exception of my little Webber Grill.  I have also been to the Klose manufacturing plant and they make a wonderful pit as well.  www.gatorpit.net , www.bbqpits.com


----------



## bigal (May 25, 2007)

Yep, I forgot to mention Klose.  They are nice and a little more expensive.  I have one problem w/all smokers, pay'n for them.  If I can get enough jobs lined up to help pay for 1/2 the smoker over a few yrs I'll do it.  Wife is checking on a job I could do at a "cabin site" near a lake.  They have a couple big parties every year.   

May be just dream'n/drool'n.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 25, 2007)

I'm eyeballing the Lang... I am in the process of expanding into mobile 'Q catering, so I need a mobile unit. I've looked at quite a few, but as far as I can tell, the Lang is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## chris_harper (May 25, 2007)

too bad you don't live closer to me. there was a pit in the paper the other day, $400. said "heavy gauge steel, double barrel,  on wheels". sounds like a big (nice) one to me.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 26, 2007)

Don't forget Horizon down in Oklahomer, i got a 20" marshall and love it, justa thot


----------



## bigal (May 26, 2007)

Phil, take a look at this and tell me what you think.

http://diamondplateproducts.com/index.php

And some more photos here   http://public.fotki.com/winstons/diamondplate_produc/

The Langs are nice, that is for sure.  The fat 50 is much closer to me and I don't know of anyone here that has one.  I emailed Travis this morning to find out how long the waiting list is for me to get one.  I'll know more this next week if I'm gonna need it.(for a wedding in August)


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

Is this kind of like showing up at a big shindig and finding someone else wearing the same outfit?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding!


----------



## bigal (May 26, 2007)

It kinda is Debi. I believe that it's the cook and not the cooker. That being said, if I'm worth a ____ it shouldn't make a difference what I cook on. THAT being said, I have a lot of practice I need to do because the cooker will help this cook!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you haven't noticed, I tend to go right when everyone is going left. Bud and Theresa have a very nice rig, would love one just like it. So does Marvin and many others. If I can bring something else to the site, maybe help someone else, and get the pellet haters off my back I will 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Well, I guess I'm not 100% sold on pellets either, or I wouldn't be look'n at a stick burner. 

I don't care for "copy cats", although it is alright if I do it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

I'm look'n for somethin that will cook for 150-200+. My bank account will be the deciding factor.

Edit:  BTW, *MEN* don't wear "outfits", men that do smoke another type of meat.


----------



## chris_harper (May 26, 2007)

lmao at that one.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 11, 2007)

BigAl...

There's a company that builds custom smoker/cookers to the customers specifications in Watkinsville, GA, one county over from me. 

Here's the URL to their website: 

http://www.cookersandgrills.com/index.html 

I haven't gotten to go over and eyeball any of them yet...but from what I see on their website, they're building some rather impressive cookers.

Hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Let me know what you think about'em.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 11, 2007)

No one said a word about the Stumps Smoker, but I think I like the concept of the gravity feed chute. Load it with charcoal and some smoking wood and go for the long smoke. They will build any size you want and they are built like a tank, heavy insulation.
Like you said, the bucks rule. If I had the bucks to spare I probably would consider the Stumps seriously. But that's just me.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wellllllllll.....you know which one get's my vote


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

I USUALLY (except my Smoke Vault) like to get others to try things and work the bugs out before I slap down my hard earned cash.

Okay maybe men don't wear outfits -


----------



## msmith (Jun 12, 2007)

Think I'll just stick with the ol general we have been around the block quite a few times.


----------

